# 1124 Pro Engine Replacement



## revv rider (Feb 2, 2015)

I am in need of some assistance! I have an Ariens 1124 Pro that is in great shape. I cannot say the same for the 11 HP Tecumseh. I have 2 questions:

1. I can do the legwork, but has anyone found a replacement for this engine that will easily fit on my 1124 Pro? Blower Model Number: 924122 Blower Serial Number: 003565 Tecumseh Engine Model: OHSK110-221735D

2. What brand of motor is the best replacement? If I am going to spend the money, I would like to buy something that is going to last and perform for years to come. I would prefer something in a smaller package than the Predator Engines from Harbor Freight. The old Tecmuseh is pretty small for an 11 HP.

Any and all responses are greatly appreciated, but also time is not on my side. I live in Massachusetts and we are getting hammered with storms lately.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

301 CC Predator in horsepower probably would compare very well to the 11hp Tecumseh plus it has the smaller footprint. The 420 cc would be a beast.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

Is that the 318cc OHV? I read an interesting thread on another forum from someone that got to directly talk to a Tecumseh tech when they were still in business..
The 8.5-11.5hp Tecs are all the exact same motor, even the carburetors are the same, The only difference is the "jetting" and the operation speed at full throttle. So if your problem is you are just down on power..It may just be carb issues


----------



## revv rider (Feb 2, 2015)

HillnGullyRider said:


> Is that the 318cc OHV? I read an interesting thread on another forum from someone that got to directly talk to a Tecumseh tech when they were still in business..
> The 8.5-11.5hp Tecs are all the exact same motor, even the carburetors are the same, The only difference is the "jetting" and the operation speed at full throttle. So if your problem is you are just down on power..It may just be carb issues



It is less of a power issue and more of a "hole" issue












GustoGuy said:


> 301 CC Predator in horsepower probably would compare very well to the 11hp Tecumseh plus it has the smaller footprint. The 420 cc would be a beast.


Also, I am confident that with some heavy fabrication I could make a Predator fit (and they seem to have great reviews) BUT I was hoping to find something that would line up more easily on the blower. Any suggestions?


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

revv rider said:


> It is less of a power issue and more of a "hole" issue
> Also, I am confident that with some heavy fabrication I could make a Predator fit (and they seem to have great reviews) BUT I was hoping to find something that would line up more easily on the blower. Any suggestions?


 I don't where you're from but there is a nice winter engine 10hp or 15hp made by Ducar 
(renowned for their quality) sold by Princess Auto in Canada. If you are close to the border then just reply here and I can give you the link with dimensions and sizing.
Good Luck


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

revv rider said:


> I am in need of some assistance! I have an Ariens 1124 Pro that is in great shape. I cannot say the same for the 11 HP Tecumseh. I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. I can do the legwork, but has anyone found a replacement for this engine that will easily fit on my 1124 Pro? Blower Model Number: 924122 Blower Serial Number: 003565 Tecumseh Engine Model: OHSK110-221735D
> 
> ...


I'm not familiar with that model is that a 24 inch wide model ? If so I can highly recommend the Predator 301cc, because my Toro is running very strong  with one you will just have to make some thin metal shrouds to keep the snow out of the governor. I did a thread on it if you're interested take a peek.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...-824-predator-301cc-repower-finally-done.html

I am just north of the mass border and definitely we are getting hammered again so I'll have it out later today. I'm going to look up the model of machine you have as it sounds like an excellent machine. The predator that I am running is definitely capable of a larger machine that I have, it's overpowered but I love it


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

revv rider said:


> It is less of a power issue and more of a "hole" issue
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would not imagine it would be a terrible job to put a predator on that, that should not be too much more difficult than any other blower providing you have the right size (1") shaft.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

OK, one thing about the 61415 HF predator 301, They don't have E-start or lighting coils like your Tec.


----------



## Pathfinder13 (Feb 28, 2014)

HillnGullyRider said:


> OK, one thing about the 61415 HF predator 301, They don't have E-start or lighting coils like your Tec.


This is true and electric start I would have think would have been nice, but this thing starts on the first pull so far every time with synthetic oil in it. As for the light I had to use an LED bicycle light but it is surprisingly bright so that wasn't an issue for me. The light uses 2 AAA and has a run time of around 20 hours per set. For the amount that I use the machine in the dark it should not be too much of a battery eater. I got the idea because last summer I saw a bicycle coming down the road with a bright LED light on it.  when there's a will there's a way.


----------



## AriensPro1128 (Nov 9, 2014)

revv rider, I have the 1128 Pro version. Do you know if it was low on oil or the cause of the apparent rod failure. I have been following this forum for more than 5 years and this is the first hole-in-the-block I have encountered with the OHV version of a Tecumseh engine. I believe this engine series dates back to at least the late 90s.


----------



## revv rider (Feb 2, 2015)

Pathfinder - Thanks for the link to your thread! My machine is indeed a 24" with an 11hp engine. I will check out your thread and see how it applies to my machine (i can imagine it is close to the same install). It seems that alot of people have good things to say about the Predators.

Hillngulllyrider - The non e-start isn't a big deal to me BUT I will miss my handwarmers with the Predator 301

As for the hole in the block...this machine belonged to a coworker who is NOT mechanically inclined. He tried to do his own service and ran the machine on little or no oil. I do not believe that this is a common issue.

One other question I have is about the Predator 301cc. Will this engine be powerful enough to replace the 11hp Tecumseh that was on this machine before? I personally have never run this blower, but I can imagine with an 11hp engine, it could throw snow well out of my driveway. I do not want to under power the machine.


----------



## HillnGullyRider (Feb 9, 2014)

A 212 predator would be enough to run that machine, the 301 won't bog much


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

revv rider said:


> Pathfinder - Thanks for the link to your thread! My machine is indeed a 24" with an 11hp engine. I will check out your thread and see how it applies to my machine (i can imagine it is close to the same install). It seems that alot of people have good things to say about the Predators.
> 
> Hillngulllyrider - The non e-start isn't a big deal to me BUT I will miss my handwarmers with the Predator 301
> 
> ...



Since it is only 24 inches wide you will be more than alright with 301 CC Predator. I bet the 212cc would even work well on this machine. I have a re-powered Montgomery Ward (Gilson) that is 26 inches wide and the Predator 212cc seems up to the task. I hope you got it really cheap for having a blown engine. Now the guys here can get off your back since you were not the one who caused it to blow.


----------



## revv rider (Feb 2, 2015)

GustoGuy said:


> Since it is only 24 inches wide you will be more than alright with 301 CC Predator. I bet the 212cc would even work well on this machine. I have a re-powered Montgomery Ward (Gilson) that is 26 inches wide and the Predator 212cc seems up to the task. I hope you got it really cheap for having a blown engine. Now the guys here can get off your back since you were not the one who caused it to blow.



HAHA I got it for $50. The guy bought it brand new in 2004 I believe and he blew it up in 2006. Doesn't have many hours throwing snow. I believe it is a good deal.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

revv rider said:


> HAHA I got it for $50. The guy bought it brand new in 2004 I believe and he blew it up in 2006. Doesn't have many hours throwing snow. I believe it is a good deal.


I bet he never checked the oil on it. Maybe he was running it with a dry sump too right from the dealer. As to hand warmers and light you could attach a snowmobile battery to the back of the blower to run the handwarmers I bet. Another solution would be a belt driven generator.


----------

